# 2nd Fuel Tank



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi all, i looked into replacing my small fuel tank 26gal diesel with larger aftermarket tank. STICKER SHOCK!!!! changed my mind.
ok fellow outbackers what options work the best. ie, metal, plastic, pump type, direct connect to main tank, portable type? 
like to be in the 20 gallon range with an in bed tank. thanks in advance, kevin


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

swanny said:


> Hi all, i looked into replacing my small fuel tank 26gal diesel with larger aftermarket tank. STICKER SHOCK!!!! changed my mind.
> ok fellow outbackers what options work the best. ie, metal, plastic, pump type, direct connect to main tank, portable type?
> like to be in the 20 gallon range with an in bed tank. thanks in advance, kevin


Anything you buy is very high from there costs of liability..

many guys build or have there own 2nd tanks built.

Carey


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Look at Northern Tool. They offer a couple of options for an aux tank. I installed a 60 gallon/toolbox combo and will be happy to get you some pictures if you would like. It was a fairly easy install. Let me know if I can be of any help.

By the way with the two tanks, running to Florida without the trailer we covered just under 1600 miles without stopping for fuel!!! The range is great!

Gary


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

swanny said:


> Hi all, i looked into replacing my small fuel tank 26gal diesel with larger aftermarket tank. STICKER SHOCK!!!! changed my mind.
> ok fellow outbackers what options work the best. ie, metal, plastic, pump type, direct connect to main tank, portable type?
> like to be in the 20 gallon range with an in bed tank. thanks in advance, kevin


Did you post this on the Dieselplace also ? I have a Chevy diesel with the same problem. The cheapest I found was an in bed tank from Northern,IIRC it was 32 gals and a little over $300, then add the kit to pump into your main tank (another $65) all adds up to no inexpensive alternative. Make sure and read the tank dimensions because the pics on Northerns site dont acurately reflect the size.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

This is what I have...










Previous owner had it installed. 100 gallon, direct feed to the main tank. Small tool box above on each side.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> This is what I have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen these before and have always wondered if you can hear the fuel sloshing around in the tank...say on a warm day when the windows are down.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I've seen these before and have always wondered if you can hear the fuel sloshing around in the tank...say on a warm day when the windows are down.


Don't know. Never put fuel in there before.









Besides, on a warm day, I usually have the air conditioning on.







If the windows are down, the wind will mess up my hair. (Both of them)

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I see Mark beat me too it but here is the tank that I have. I do hear the fuel when you stop but never noticed it when I am driving with the windows down.










And if you are wondering, it will work with a 5th wheel in a shortbed.










I used the Northern Tool hook up system. It dumps the fuel into the tanks fill line. I did make a couple of changes, a electric valve and a 32 gph electric fuel pump. They are both wired through the ignition switch so I can't forget to turn them off. I also had a problem with the tank sloshing fuel out of the vent so I vented the aux tank to the factory tanks vent line...no more dripping on the driveway.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys have an 2nd loan on your homes to fill your truck and those 100 gallon tanks as the same time......Ouch!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

nice setups they look really good. do you know what the dry weight is on a box like that? also they look as though they are below top edge of the bed, are they?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> do you know what the dry weight is on a box like that? also they look as though they are below top edge of the bed, are they?


Can't help you with the dry weight, but yes, mine is below the top edge of the bedrail.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> do you know what the dry weight is on a box like that? also they look as though they are below top edge of the bed, are they?


Can't help you with the dry weight, but yes, mine is below the top edge of the bedrail.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BTW, what happened to the DELETE button?









I can't delete a double post.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> BTW, what happened to the DELETE button?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked about that about 2 weeks ago...no answer.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I see Mark beat me too it but here is the tank that I have. I do hear the fuel when you stop but never noticed it when I am driving with the windows down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I get my diesel I'm gonna get me one of them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, now there is a case to watch your payload. 100 gallons plus tank and toolbox has to be approaching 800 lbs in the bed!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i dont know if i like losing the bed space. i looked at the aftermarket larger tanks for my F350 and was shocked at the $1000 price tag. shipped. WOW. UGH!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> i dont know if i like losing the bed space. i looked at the aftermarket larger tanks for my F350 and was shocked at the $1000 price tag. shipped. WOW. UGH!!


...if they sold it with a full tank of fuel for $1000....it might be a bit easier to swallow that price.

Why the need for the extra tank. I get about 300-350 miles on one tank and after that amount of time on the road, I'm ready for a pit stop.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Why the need for the extra tank. I get about 300-350 miles on one tank and after that amount of time on the road, I'm ready for a pit stop.


Your burb has a bigger tank (43 gallons I think).
The GM shortbed trucks only have a 26 gallon tank.
When towing, I can only go about 180 miles and I'm down to a 1/4 tank left and gotta start looking for gas. I really wish I had a bigger tank, but adding an aux tank to a gasser is a nightmare.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Why the need for the extra tank. I get about 300-350 miles on one tank and after that amount of time on the road, I'm ready for a pit stop.


Your burb has a bigger tank (43 gallons I think).
The GM shortbed trucks only have a 26 gallon tank.
When towing, I can only go about 180 miles and I'm down to a 1/4 tank left and gotta start looking for gas. I really wish I had a bigger tank, but adding an aux tank to a gasser is a nightmare.
[/quote]

Well, that makes perfect sense now. I'd be looking to add more capacity as well if I could only go 180 miles before looking for a gas station.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

mine is a 30 gallon tank. I fill up around 250 miles towing. not bad i guess. certainly not bad enough to buy a $1000 50 gallon tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder why they install such small tank on these trucks? I know it is all about profit, but 26 gallons for a TV is a bit on the light side...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you remeber when trucks came with two fuel tanks because they only got 6-8 mpg. My last ford had a 28 front and a 38 rear tank and it anly cost $100.00 to fill it. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i agree. i was really surprised that my F350 had the same size tank as my F150. i always thought they would have more capacity.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> i agree. i was really surprised that my F350 had the same size tank as my F150. i always thought they would have more capacity.


Stange indeed....

My 3/4 Ton Suburban came standard with the 43 gallon tank. While I love the fact I can hold that much...I hate it everytime I fill up and the guys (we can't pump our own gas in Oregon) has to swipe my credit card again as it stops at $75.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i agree. i was really surprised that my F350 had the same size tank as my F150. i always thought they would have more capacity.


Stange indeed....

My 3/4 Ton Suburban came standard with the 43 gallon tank. While I love the fact I can hold that much...I hate it everytime I fill up and the guys (we can't pump our own gas in Oregon) has to swipe my credit card again as it stops at $75.
[/quote]
Last year I was in NJ (where you can't pump your own fuel) and the attendant had gotten to 20 feet from the burb when he noticed the puppys in the back and told me I'd have to pump my own. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Last year I was in NJ (where you can't pump your own fuel) and the attendant had gotten to 20 feet from the burb when he noticed the puppys in the back and told me I'd have to pump my own. James


Didn't know that would cause them to do this. Was there a canopy on the truck or did the dog have direct access to the person? I'd have to do a double take with that breed of dog as well.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Last year I was in NJ (where you can't pump your own fuel) and the attendant had gotten to 20 feet from the burb when he noticed the puppys in the back and told me I'd have to pump my own. James


Didn't know that would cause them to do this. Was there a canopy on the truck or did the dog have direct access to the person? I'd have to do a double take with that breed of dog as well.
[/quote]
Its a classic 1989 suburban and they (the pups) were just sitting in the back on the third row seat. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> Its a classic 1989 suburban and they (the pups) were just sitting in the back on the third row seat. James


Any idea why they did this? did the guy tell you why?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Its a classic 1989 suburban and they (the pups) were just sitting in the back on the third row seat. James


Any idea why they did this? did the guy tell you why?
[/quote]
Maybe he thought they would bark at him get all carried away in the truck....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Its a classic 1989 suburban and they (the pups) were just sitting in the back on the third row seat. James


Any idea why they did this? did the guy tell you why?
[/quote]
Maybe he thought they would bark at him get all carried away in the truck....








[/quote]
That would be crazy...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't think he was a dog person. James


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Its a classic 1989 suburban and they (the pups) were just sitting in the back on the third row seat. James


Any idea why they did this? did the guy tell you why?
[/quote]

Were the dogs smoking ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> Its a classic 1989 suburban and they (the pups) were just sitting in the back on the third row seat. James


Any idea why they did this? did the guy tell you why?
[/quote]

Were the dogs smoking ???




































[/quote]


----------

